# Victor Dog Food recommendation



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

Hello all, 
Thank you for reading my post. 

A little bit info about my GSD. 15 month old boy, about 62lbs. He suffered giardia for long time when he was little and he finally got rid of it when he was 1 year old. 
He never had perfect stool, it was always softish. Sent sample to vet, no giardia. All I could guess its because he could not handle high level protein (38% in Orijen). Right now, I add 1-2tbsp pumpkin in his meal, he seems like it and his stool is much better. Do you think its long term solution? 

Since Orijen and Acans are changing manufacturing location to US and he will finish the last Orijen adult food by end of this month, I decide to with food for him. 

Do you think Victor dog food is a good option? They recent changed their website, and added more selection. it makes even harder for me to make decision. May I please ask you share some of your thoughts? 

How about Fromm? 

Thank you very much and have a good day

JY


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I can give my personal experience. Singe loves his Victor Hi-pro formula. He has good stools and a great appetite on it. high calorie so he eats less.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Victor is a good food, lot's of GSD people out here use it. Kinda tough to track down not very common.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mine do well on the Victor Hi Pro


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I feed Victor, the one in the purple bag. Professional is the name, I think.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Victor is available from Chewy's (not sure about other online stores) if you can't find it easily. I can also get it at the local feed stores (not Tractor Supply).


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd suggest to test your pup for the exocrine pancreatic insufficiency. It is also known to cause the soft stool. The condition is treated with a supplement added to every meal.

Link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...xr8vzmXmmrBOY-r1RNLWmA&bvm=bv.126130881,d.amc


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I feed 6 dogs Victor All Life Stage Grain Free and rotate with the Yukon Salmon Grain Free, I feed a range of breeds from a senior Chihuahua to Cairn Terriers, a Border Terrier a Jack Russell Terrier and my Shepherds. They ALL love it and eat it wet or dry, all nice coats and at 39.99 to 42.99 for the large bags it's a deal for a food given 5 Stars on Dog Food Advisor. I find it's cheaper to find a Feed Store than a boutique pet store to obtain it from.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I've never read that a gsd didn't do well on Victor. I fed it (lamb and rice) for 3 months after LBP kibble and my pup had great stools but didn't gain any weight in that time so I transitioned to Annamaet. She's gained a little weight on the Annamaet; stools aren't as brown and formed as Victor. I'll feed her Annamaet until she's 18 months then maybe Victor hi-pro. Fromm LBP didn't agree with my pup. Of course every dog is different.


----------

